# أريد تنفيذ مشروع خلايا شمسية وهناك مشاكل وعندي اسئلة؟؟



## مدحتكو (11 يوليو 2011)

إخواني الكرام....
انا مدرس فيزياء أهوي الالكترونيات وتنفيذ الدوائر الكهربائية البسيطة 
منذ فترة وانا اريد تجميع P.V panel مع بطارية وانفرتر وجهاز تحكم في الشحن
قرأت وشاهدت الكثير من المشاريع التي اعتقد انه يمكنني توليد الطاقة من الخلايا الشمسية التي يتم تجميعها علي لوح وتوصيلها ببطارية وانفرتر والاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية وتحويلها لطاقة كهربائية ولكن للأسف عندما نزلت السوق وبحثت في محلات الالكترونيات عن المكونات المطلوبة لم أجد مبتغاي. ولدي مجموعة من الأسئلة ارجو من لدية الخبرة أو المعلومة لا يبخل علينا بها:​
1- أين تباع الخلايا الشمسية solar photovoltaic في مصر مقاس 3×6 بوصة التي تولد 0.5 فولت و 3.5 أمبير ..... أسم المحل ورقم التليفون إن أمكن

2- ما الفرق بين بطارية السيارة وبطارية الشحن بالخلايا الشمسية وما الفرق بينها وأين تباع أيضاً؟

3- لتنفيذ مشروع يولد 100 واط هل يمكنني استخدام انفرتر inverter 1500w أو 2000w مثلا ؟ وهل يمكنني تنفيذ دائرة خاصة به؟ بدلاً من شرائة؟ وإن امكن رفع دائرة بسيطة وذات كفاءة عالية تم تجربتها من قبل أحد المهندسين.

أرجو منكم المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 يوليو 2011)

مدحتكو قال:


> إخواني الكرام....
> انا مدرس فيزياء أهوي الالكترونيات وتنفيذ الدوائر الكهربائية البسيطة
> منذ فترة وانا اريد تجميع P.V panel مع بطارية وانفرتر وجهاز تحكم في الشحن
> قرأت وشاهدت الكثير من المشاريع التي اعتقد انه يمكنني توليد الطاقة من الخلايا الشمسية التي يتم تجميعها علي لوح وتوصيلها ببطارية وانفرتر والاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية وتحويلها لطاقة كهربائية ولكن للأسف عندما نزلت السوق وبحثت في محلات الالكترونيات عن المكونات المطلوبة لم أجد مبتغاي. ولدي مجموعة من الأسئلة ارجو من لدية الخبرة أو المعلومة لا يبخل علينا بها:​
> ...



سبق الرد على هذه النقطة فى موضوع شحن البطارية وهو أن لا توجد بطارية شحن خلايا
البطاريات حامضية - قلوية - ليثيوم - الخ و حسب السعة و الإستخدام مثل هناك خدمة شاقة و هناك تجارية الخ​


> 3- لتنفيذ مشروع يولد 100 واط هل يمكنني استخدام انفرتر inverter 1500w أو 2000w مثلا ؟ وهل يمكنني تنفيذ دائرة خاصة به؟ بدلاً من شرائة؟ وإن امكن رفع دائرة بسيطة وذات كفاءة عالية تم تجربتها من قبل أحد المهندسين.
> 
> أرجو منكم المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


لو كفاءة جهاز inverter مثلا 90% إذن سيفقد 150 وات أو 200 وات كحرارة ولا معنى من تحويل 100 وات و تفقد 200


----------



## مدحتكو (11 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ ماجد عباس محمد وأنت تستحق كونك مشرف متميز فعلا
نظراً لكوني من المحلة الكبري ولا استطيع السفر للقاهرة كي أسأل فقد اتصلت بالتليفون بالشركات التي استطعت الحصول علي أرقامها من علي النت وهي ( ماستر الكترونيك ME - مؤسسة أبو سيف - الشرقاوي - Mohamed Est) جميعهم عندي ارقام تليفوناتهم واتصلت بهم ولكن لم أجد عندهم خلايا شمسية أما النخيلي فليس لدي ارقام تليفوناته
أحدهم فقط قال ان لديه خلية واحدة تعطي 5W - 12V - 0.5 A بسعر 175 جنية وتلك الخلايا لا تصلح إلا في حالة صناعة شاحن للموبايل مثلا أو مشغل MP4 و... ولكي نستخدمها في صناعة Panel مكون من عدد كبير من الخلايا فكم ستكون التكلفة يا سيدي؟ أفكر في الشراء عن طريق الانترنت من موقع ebay !!!

بخصوص بطاريات الشحن بالخلايا الشمسية أيها أفضل في الاستخدام علي المدي الطويل (الليثيوم مثلا)

معلومة الانفرتر تلك مهمة جدا واشكرك عليها

الأخوة الكرام من لديه معلومة فليشارك بها معنا وبخاصة الاخوة اللذين نفذو ذلك النوع من المشاريع​


----------



## مدحتكو (11 يوليو 2011)

وجدت العنوان والخريطة كذلك
20 شارع يوسف الجندي - باب اللوق
ت / 23923500 - 02 
23900014 - 02

موقع ممتاز يعطيك العنوان والتليفونات والفاكسات وخريطة المحل ايضا
وجدته بالصدفة
http://www.yellowpages.com.eg/profile-ar/NDQyMDg=/El-Nekhely-Brothers.html#MapDivAnchor


----------



## مدحتكو (11 يوليو 2011)

لقد شاهدت مقطع علي اليوتيوب تعجبت منه كثيرا
في المانيا يقومون بتركيب الخلايا الشمسية علي الطرق السريعة والثلوج تنهمر علي العمال أثناء التركيب
يشجعون المواطنين علي تنفيذ مشاريع الطاقة الشمسية ويوفرون التسهيلات في ذلك
في دولنا العربية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لا تعليق


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 يوليو 2011)

أخى
سبق أن ذكرت لك محلات النخيلى فى الرد الآخر و أيضا محل رام
RAM Electronics 
أمام محل النخيلى القديم و لديهم موقع على النت تشترى منه


----------

